# 58.55 tampers - tangible benefits?



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Would like to get feedback from owners of 58.55 or similar tampers.

For use within VST baskets.

What you upgraded from and if it's made a difference etc.

Cheers


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've gone from a 58 mm Motta to 58,4 IMS tamper base and the 58,4 mm Barista Hustle tamper with sharper edge, the difference with precision ridgeless baskets from IMS and VST is tangible, much less channelling and more even extractions, cleaner work too.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

One thing to note..you have to be careful when lifting the tamper, the suction is easily able to break the puck in half..some tampers have tapered sides to prevent this


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah I see this with my 58.4 on vst basket - I have to take it slow.

Which makes me think 58.55 users have to be even more careful? Unless these are the ones with are tapered.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You won't see 58.55 unless they have a sharp edge, the fit is perfect with them, ims baskets can have a 58.8 tamper with sharp edge


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you have a 58.4 id probably stick with that ....Save your cash upgrade the grinder


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

No discernable difference in the cup between my 58.55 sharp edge and a 58.4 both Torr, both used solely on VST baskets.

58.55 leaves a cleaner basket round the edges other than that is down to aesthetics ( and "I want that" factors







)

John


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

johnealey said:


> No discernable difference in the cup between my 58.55 sharp edge and a 58.4 both Torr, both used solely on VST baskets.
> 
> 58.55 leaves a cleaner basket round the edges other than that is down to aesthetics ( and "I want that" factors
> 
> ...


Good to know John, thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Good to know John, thanks


If you have a 58.4 tamper, just stick with that.

I have a 58.5 from Joe Frex with dynamometric thing and a MBK. I got used to the Joe Frex one, which I really rate. And yes, with a VST basket, you have to be very careful not to lift the coffee puck out of the basket when lifting the tamper! One thing that I noticed is that, if you have some coffee grinds on the inner edge of the basket, then lifting the tamper is even harder. For me at least, the sides of the basket need to be spotless in order for me to lift the tamper with ease, so a very snug fit indeed!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There is a big difference between a tapered sharp after tamper and a straight edge 58.5 the tapered sharp does not get anything stuck between the edge of the tamper and the wall of the basket


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Tapered sharp are from Torr?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And the perg tamp and also the Londinium I belive


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Zero effect on taste. Very very VERY slight effect on TDS. Big effect on technique routine.


----------

